# Feet



## techniker (Mar 21, 2013)

Feet give a perspective that's usually overlooked by most photographers but can say a lot about where you are and what you're doing. I learned the importance of taking the shots that most people wouldn't see or think to shoot, from an artist's gallery I used to frequent when I was attending high school


----------



## techniker (Mar 24, 2013)

Surely, I can't be the only one.


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 24, 2013)

Coming up...


----------



## Krawler (Mar 24, 2013)

Reminds me of the fad of posting photos of your feet in different bathrooms a few years back. Not saying it is a crappy idea or anything,  I just won't see another photo of feet and not think of that fad for the rest of my life.


----------



## Geaux (Mar 24, 2013)

Bored waiting for Train by NOLA_2T, on Flickr




DSC_0823 by NOLA_2T, on Flickr




Relaxin' by NOLA_2T, on Flickr




Imagine by NOLA_2T, on Flickr


----------



## paigew (Mar 24, 2013)

wow, I didn't realize I had so many feet pics


----------



## techniker (Apr 20, 2013)

Krawler said:


> Reminds me of the fad of posting photos of your feet in different bathrooms a few years back. Not saying it is a crappy idea or anything,  I just won't see another photo of feet and not think of that fad for the rest of my life.



I don't think I ever saw that, quite strange. 

Good shots everyone!


----------

